# Komp 2.0: Looking for iOS testers



## SemitoneGene (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello friends!

After a seeming eternity (well, just five years) Komp 2.0 is nearing a release. Komp is approaching what I consider beta quality and could use some additional understanding and tolerant users to figure out all the ways it can crash, lose precious compositions and other ways to dissapoint notation purists.

Komp has undergone a lot of improvements under the hood. The user interface has been streamlined, the playback engine has been improved and it uses SFZ files for higher quality sounds, drawing performance is GPU accelerated and the handwriting recognizer can be trained to improve and adapt to your specific way of drawing symbols. This was an original dream feature of Komp and is now a reality.

There are still many missing notation features. Next to manned space flight, music notation software seems to be one of more complicated human endevours. Unlike the space and defence industries, music notation software is barely able to generate enough revenue to justify its own existence.

You may wonder why I am continuing to work on Komp? It was literally a dying wish of my wife of thirty years, who recently passed. It troubled her greatly that so much time and effort was put into a product that was sitting and languishing in limbo. Several years and almost half a million dollars were put into Komp 1.0 and I have to agree with her that it was a shame to let is all go to waste.

As to what the future holds, I plan on making 2.0 as usable as possible and figure out some path to making it a viable product. As we have recently seen with StaffPad, staying viable is a difficult thing.

The Komp website and support site are being updated, but currently contain stale and out of date information. These will be updated in the near future.

If you would like to be added to the iOS TestFlight distribution, please send a note to [email protected] with an email address associated with TestFlight. If none of this TestFlight business makes sense, I can help you get set up.

Thanks!

Gene
[email protected]


----------



## SemitoneGene (Dec 20, 2022)

I realized I didn't add a link the the original application web site. 
Here it is: Komp


----------



## Markrs (Dec 20, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your wife passing away 😢

Komp sounds very interesting, though is the first time I have heard of it and it looks like you have put a lot of time and money into it.

I would probably not be a good tester for you, as I am very basic at notation so I wouldn’t be able to give much feedback.


----------



## SemitoneGene (Dec 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife passing away 😢
> 
> Komp sounds very interesting, though is the first time I have heard of it and it looks like you have put a lot of time and money into it.
> 
> I would probably not be a good tester for you, as I am very basic at notation so I wouldn’t be able to give much feedback.


No worries! Thanks for your kind words.


----------

